# GTX 460 need a PSU



## ajeeshys (Jul 29, 2010)

hi.
i decided to buy Nvidia GTX 460 1 gb.am an animation student
i ll work with 3ds max n maya. 
my budget 1o-13k

my pc config as follows

processor intel core 2 duoE700 2.8ghz
motherboard gigabyte G31M-ES2L
memory 2048 RAM ddr 2
i ve a mercory 450w psu

Now am having a galaxy Nvidia force 9500 GT 1GB ddr3 but it is not professional card . it takes long time for rendering and sometimes crashing down my system


ok my question is DO i need to change my PSU and do i need a cooler or an extra fan lik thing? please suggest me. wait for ur replies guys.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2010)

Corsair VX450


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jul 29, 2010)

ichi said:


> Corsair VX450


 
Seconded , good PSU with excellent warranty.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 29, 2010)

ichi said:


> Corsair VX450



+1. nothing beats Corsair.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 29, 2010)

maybe even corsair cx400 can be enough(if you are short on cash)
you need to see how much amps is required on the 12v rail by the gtx 460
and how much is given by the psu in question

otherwise corsair vx450 is your best bet(total peace of mind for just 800 bucks more than cx400)


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jul 29, 2010)

stick with cosair vx 450 if you don't have a budget of Rs.3800 you can go for gigabyte suprb 80 plus 460w which is also a gud psu.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 29, 2010)

sourav minimum is vx450w


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 29, 2010)

scratch what i said earlier
get the vx 450(yes it is the very minimum)
just used corsair psu finder and came up with this
Welcome to Corsair :: Power Supplies


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 29, 2010)

@Prakash, gigabyte 460W won't hold a GTX460. it can't. minimum is Corsair VX450W. if possible Corsair VX550W.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 30, 2010)

A Gigabyte 460W might be fine since the GTX 460 consumes less power than a 4850...so yea, maybe?

Btw, GTX 460 will not help you a lot in rendering....


----------



## imgame2 (Jul 30, 2010)

GTX460 is power hog!! u will perhaps need a good 600W supply or corsair 550VX

Power Consumption And Temperature : Nvidia GeForce GTX 460: The Fermi We Were Waiting For

 .. either don't buy that card  or since u are looking for a professional card u could choose a quadro card / Fire GL card which will give better performance for rendering


----------



## mavihs (Jul 31, 2010)

ajeeshys said:


> hi.
> i decided to buy Nvidia GTX 460 1 gb.am an animation student
> i ll work with 3ds max n maya.
> my budget 1o-13k
> ...


first of all which renderer do you use to render?(mental ray or Vray or other?)
do you play games? if not then you should go for a professional GFX card i.e. Quadro or FirePro. they will help you much more in viewport view then the above one!


----------



## ajeeshys (Aug 2, 2010)

am using mental ray now..
i ll play a game mostly. that is i ll ve a game installed on pc. after finishing it  i ll try next.games lik assassin ,age of empires , nfs..
my budget is oly 15k guys


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2010)

ajeeshys said:


> am using mental ray now..
> i ll play a game mostly. that is i ll ve a game installed on pc. after finishing it  i ll try next.games lik assassin ,age of empires , nfs..
> my budget is oly 15k guys



does 15k includes both card and PSU?
if yes then u can rather go for HD 5770 along with VX 450(this way u'll save 1.5k or so)

and if u can stretch ur budget by 1k more  then u can go for GTX460 with VX450(however this setup will restrict u for future upgrades)

other way round u can go for HD 5830 with VX 450


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 13, 2015)

Get the Antec VP 450
Should be below Rs3000


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2015)

Look at the time, marty.


----------

